# MAINE- Hiking.



## Slimbwoozha (Apr 26, 2004)

What are some great places to hike in Maine where you can tent out without having reservations.. Maybe some waterfalls and relaxed atmosphere for some Dead playing on a tape player and the stars moving around ever slowly. I'm getting into it man. The hiking that is.


----------



## pedxing (May 7, 2004)

The only places I've tented in Maine are along the Maine AT.  Lot's of great hiking along the Maine AT, and lot's of places to set up a tent.  Many places you can just go a reasonable distance off the trail and set up without any hassle.


----------



## MtnMagic (May 8, 2004)

In another thread cantdog and I mentioned the 4 waterfalls around Grafton Notch. I've read and seen photo's of Gulf Hagas. This is the time of year to go.

The mtns of the Mahoosucs is the toughtest I've ever climbed!


----------



## twigeater (May 10, 2004)

The Public Reserved Lands in Maine don't require reservations.

You can search them here:

http://www.state.me.us/doc/parks/programs/db_search/index.html


----------



## Skier75 (May 11, 2004)

Ya, know I really do love to hike and the weather is perfect right now for it, but....I do hate the black flies, so I won't even attempt 'till they're done anyway.


----------

